# ##freebsd IRC on Freenode



## Weaseal (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi all,
I've been a long time user of the ##freebsd IRC channel on irc.freenode.net (> 5 years).  Today I was kickbanned for attempting to help a newbie.  Here's an unedited snip of the log:
("ntr0py's" comment just before this was about Sysinstall saying "no CD drive found"):

```
13:44 < weaseal> yeah... ntr0py  the install is unfortunately the weakest link in the chain imho... just KISS with the
                 installer and get creative once you have a base system
13:45 < jer> ntr0py, uh what?
13:45 < ntr0py> i really would like to...
13:45 < jer> you realize how ridiculous that sounds?
13:45 < jer> FreeBSD needs to be able to find the CD to mount the mfsroot so it can *RUN* the installer
13:46 < jer> if your cd is not supported, you'd have never got to a sysinstall screen
13:46 ::: gigabytes [~gigabytes@host150-232-dynamic.245-95-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has quit [Remote host closed the
          connection]
13:46 < ntr0py> jer: hehe yes i booted from DVD and choosing "Installing from a FreeBSD CD/DVD" gives me the message "No
                CD/DVD devices found...."
13:46 < jer> so you can't get to the installer itself?
13:46 < weaseal> jer: possibly a bug in sysinstall; I've encountered that itself
13:46 < jer> (blue background)
13:47 < weaseal> and jer no the sysinstall opens, but won't install from CD
13:47 < ntr0py> jer: no the installer boots fine from DVD
13:47 < jer> so BREAK INTO A *beep**beep**beep**beep*ING RESCUE DISK AND RUN THE INSTALL SCRIPTS MANUALLY FROM THE CD
13:47 < jer> it's not bloody rocket science
13:47 < weaseal> jer, gtfo. he's a beginner. people like you make the community worse.
13:47 ::: mode/##freebsd [+o jer] by ChanServ
13:47 ::: weaseal was kicked from ##freebsd by jer [no you gtfo]
```
Does anyone know who has authoritative powers? Who decides who's an op or not?  In 5 years, I've spent the vast majority of my conversations in there connecting with other users and helping beginners get their feet on the ground. Generally it's a great place to chat.

After I was kickbanned, I messaged jer to ask what was up...

```
13:48 ::: Irssi: Starting query in freenode with jer
13:48 <weaseal> dude wtf. i was not not of line there. i'm trying to help someone who's very new at this.
13:48 <weaseal> and you were being incredibly rude
13:48 <jer> 1 day, don't push your luck with me
13:48 <weaseal> pardon me?
13:48 <jer> if you keep private messaging me, i'll forget about your ban for a while
13:49 <weaseal> i'm not messaging you to argue about a ban, nor your abuse of power
13:49 <weaseal> i'm talking about your disrespect for someone seeking help
13:50 <weaseal> someone who waspolite and offered no instigation whatsoever
13:50 <weaseal> if you'd please at the very least rationalise your verbiage, i'd be content
13:51 <jer> Ask yourself one question: If you have annoyed an op to the point to be temporarily banned for ~24 hours, is it
            wise to keep aggrivating him by privmsg?
13:54 ::: jer [~jtregunna@unaffiliated/jer]
13:54 :::  ircname : viator
13:54 :::  server   : anthony.freenode.net [Irvine, CA, USA]
13:54 :::  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 0 mins 7 secs [signon: Mon Jun 14 18:59:51 2010]
13:54 :::  account  : jer
13:54 ::: End of WHOIS
```
I don't really care about getting the ban reversed (it'd be nice, though.)  I'm curious as to who are the deciding powers as to who gets to have power in this channel; I'd suggest they have some retooling to do.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like someone is on a power trip. "omg im an op BAN!!"


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 16, 2010)

It's IRC.  It's full of angry little children.

Also:
http://www.freebsd.org/community/irc.html


----------



## Weaseal (Jun 16, 2010)

I sent this post to 'jer' within a minute of the original post to give him fair opportunity to reply, and he suggested that my ban time had been increased for whining and that he's not going to respond here.  I apologized for suggesting he 'gtfo'; my ban still stands.

Also:





			
				fronclynne said:
			
		

> ...
> Also:
> http://www.freebsd.org/community/irc.html


I know it's not official, I was just hoping to get whoever *is* in charge to help out...


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 16, 2010)

Weaseal said:
			
		

> Also:I know it's not official, I was just hoping to get whoever *is* in charge to help out...



I doubt you'll find them here.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 17, 2010)

i'm going with "small penis syndrome".


----------



## Weaseal (Jun 17, 2010)

This is resolved. I got ahold of the admin and he mediated a resolution. Edited OP for [Solved] tag.


----------

